# surface planing



## vinnie_chip (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, I was wondering if anyone has had experience with the 6 wing surface trimmer?. I have 4 slabs of English burr chestnut that are 1800 x 750 in size. I am making a ski jig to flatten them and wanted to know of the best cutter to do this. I need to take off roughly 1/8 inch in places.
Thanks.
Vinnie :help:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Vinnie.


----------



## vinnie_chip (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks James


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

vinnie_chip said:


> Hi everyone, I was wondering if anyone has had experience with the 6 wing surface trimmer?. I have 4 slabs of English burr chestnut that are 1800 x 750 in size. I am making a ski jig to flatten them and wanted to know of the best cutter to do this. I need to take off roughly 1/8 inch in places.
> Thanks.
> Vinnie :help:


I've planed with routers using the Magnate 3" Surface Planing Bottom Cleaning bits (2 flutes) and used rotary surface planing heads with 3 blades on Radial Arms Saws...

?But a "6 wing surface trimmer"? Are you referring to 6 wing counter-top trimming SolidSurface router bits? Never used them myself as they are around $120 each for a 2-1/16" diameter bit intended for melamine type surfaces for making shallow recesses, leaving a radiased edge, where it produces very fine cuttings from a very consistently dense surface, so doesn't need to do a lot of extraction of waste and didn't look like it would take much abuse (very specific use)... whereas a heavier duty bottom cleaning surface planing bit that is bigger in diameter (3") and does extract a lot of shavings is less than half the cost of that ($54).

Just didn't seem to be common sense to use for planing wood...


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

This might be the one Vinnie is thinking of:
Wealden Tool Company Limited Surface Trim
(I guess he can't post the link on account of being a new member.)

I don't know if we get those 3" surface planing bits you described Mike, I can't think of anywhere I've seen them here anyway.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

AndyL said:


> This might be the one Vinnie is thinking of:
> Wealden Tool Company Limited Surface Trim
> 
> I don't know if we get those 3" surface planing bits you described Mike, I can't think of anywhere I've seen them here anyway.


Hi Andy

They are really designed for solid surface and consistent man-made boards (e.g. MDF). They work in a similar way to a scraper so I doubt that they will be much use on natural timbers because their scraper-like cutting action will rip the fibres to shreads (when cutting across the grain). Far better, I'd say, to go to a down shear mortising bit like the CMT or Wealden ones, although the largest ones are only about 50mm/2in in diameter. In any case with a burr I'd expect to have to do a lot of hand scraping/sanding afterwards to get a perfect finish

Regards

Phil


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

AndyL said:


> I don't know if we get those 3" surface planing bits you described Mike, I can't think of anywhere I've seen them here anyway.


I don't know to UK... And it looks like they are out of stock for the 2709, but the 2-3/4 (2707) is there:
Magnate


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

MAFoElffen said:


> I don't know to UK... And it looks like they are out of stock for the 2709, but the 2-3/4 (2707) is there:
> Magnate


Hi Mike

The other question which nobody has asked yet is whether the OP has a router with a big enough opening in the base. That Magnate bit looks like a reasonable size bit.

Regards

Phil


----------



## vinnie_chip (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi guys, thanks for your replies. The cutter I was referring to is the one from wealdon, after reading the comment from Phil I don't think it is the cutter I'm after. It appealed to me because it looks mean but on reflection I think I will look into the down shear mortising bit. Thanks again, Vinnie


----------



## vinnie_chip (Oct 28, 2012)

Phil, the router I have is the makita RP2301FCX. I haven't measured the opening on the base but think I could use a 50mm bit..
Couldn't find a downshear mortising bit so think I might go for the 3 wing surface cutter..


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

vinnie_chip said:


> Phil, the router I have is the makita RP2301FCX. I haven't measured the opening on the base but think I could use a 50mm bit..
> Couldn't find a downshear mortising bit so think I might go for the 3 wing surface cutter..


Hi Vinnie

The opening in the base of your Makita should take a 50mm cutter without any problems, maybe Harry could confirm this? 

The cutter I was referring to was the Wealden T2437-1/2. Follow the link and you'll end up at the right page on their web site. BTW Wealden refer to these cutters as "tenon cutters" or "rebate cutters" - they will do whay you want, howwever this type of cutter is not a plunge cutter and you need to enter the work from the side

Regards

Phil


----------

